# [SUCHE]Adobe Premiere Tutorial (ger)



## BingoXL (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

da ich bisher nur mit Pinnacle Studio 8 gearbeitet habe, und der
Funktionsumfang mir nicht mehr ausreicht, würde ich nun selbst
kleine Animationen (Logos usw) erstellen.
Hab jetzt das ganze Videodesign Forum druchgelesen, konnte jedoch
kein Tutorial für Anfänger im Bereich Adobe Premiere/After Effects finden.

Aus diesem Grund suche ich ein vernünftiges Tutorial, dass alle Funktionen 
usw. erklärt. Wenn möglich in deutscher Sprache.

Gibt es evtl. auch einen besonderen Buchtipp? bei Amazon gibt es ja einige
Bücher jedoch meist ohne Bewertung


----------



## goela (22. Februar 2004)

Also einige Tutorials in Deutsch findest Du auch bei Adobe selbst. Die guten Tutorials sind aber meist auf Englisch zu finden.

Einen kleinen Tipp wie Du günstig an Bücher für Premiere rankommst - EBAY!
Dort habe ich zwei Bücher ersteigert bzw. per Sofortkauf "an Land" gezogen.
Das eine hatte damals nur 8Euro und das andere 12Euro inkl. Versand gekostet.

Beide Bücher gibt es nicht mehr zu Kaufen. Sind aber dennoch für diesen Preis unschlagbar.

- DataBecker: Adobe Premiere 6 - Das grosse Buch
- DataBecker: Special Effects mit Premiere 6 und 6.5


----------

